
OpenSourceWeekly.org #4 – open-source and Linux gaming - z0mbie42
https://opensourceweekly.org/issues/4
======
z0mbie42
Hi Reddit,

You are certainly asking yourself what to do with this sudden amount of free
time now we are all in quarantine and no longer have to commute every day.

The answer is obvious: VIDEO GAMES!!

This is why I dedicated this week's issue of OpenSourceWeekly.org to open
source & linux gaming.

To receive the next issues, you can subscribe by RSS, Mastodon or Email here:
[https://opensourceweekly.org](https://opensourceweekly.org)

Feedback is welcome :)

Sylvain

